# Question about sending fertile eggs



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok, I sold some eggs on ebay, and the lady got her package today. However according to her she said she figured someone at the post office had dropped the box. The box was not damaged, and the box inside wasn't damaged. Yet according to her 8 of the 12 eggs sent were broken. Now this is after I bubble wrapped each egg (Taped closed), then placed that in news paper and wrapped again, then placed into a sandwich bag and closed good, then put all of that inside of a very hard box with more bubble wrap around the inside of that and bubble wrap in every nook and space where anything could have moved. Then sealed that up. You couldn't have budged a single one of them had you of tried. Then I wrapped everything with 2 rolls of bubble wrap then put cushioning in any spaces and more bubble wrap. Then sealed that.

The lady at the post office even asked told me she couldn't have jigged one of them if she tried, she watched me packing it.

My question is this. Shouldn't the lady report it to the post office??? I asked already and she said she chucked everything. Isn't that a bad thing figuring it's insured. And how do I really know they were all broken if she just chucked them all in the trash?? No photos, no report by the post office, no nothing. I am stumped I have sent eggs before and normally only 1 will have a crack in it but this???? Something just doesn't sound right about it all to me.

Then I have to wonder because she said there was yolk over the 4 that made it??? How is that possible, when I sent them each one was in bubble wrap and then inside of a sandwich bag so just in case they wouldn't get anything on them???


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Yea that sounds very shady to me ... Might just be someone who wants to get their money back and keep the eggs . Are you asking if you are responsible ? As far as your actual question yes the buyer is responsible for contacting the post office ... When my friend got eggs shipped she would open them right in front of the worker to show proof of any cracked eggs . That only works if you have to sign for package but that's the only way I would ever order eggs .


Current flock: 68


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That does sound fishy. Without a pic I would not be refunding any money. 

That said, I shipped a lot of hatching eggs. Never had one cracked or broken. I'm going to suggest you change your packaging a tad. Do the individual bubble wrap tape deal. But instead of using bubble wrap as filler get packing peanuts or pop pop corn. 

What size box did you use? I found that the larger box is better. I no longer have any here but it was either 12X12X12 or 14X14X14 that I got from the PO. Yes, its a little more cost to ship but the eggs arrived in good shape.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I used a bigger one then the box that I had them in. I even thought about doing a double box, just to be safe. I used some peanuts in there. But also used cushion that I had here and tons of bubble wrap. Maybe I had better go with the next bigger box next time just to be safe. However from now on I want photos and a report from the post office from people. Normally I don't sell my Legacy eggs on Ebay but decided to try it this one time. I am out about $30 per dozen doing it through ebay. Where when I sell them through my normal orders word of mouth or even through friends of people that have ordered already I never have issues. And I make lots more.

From now out though I will be having it in writing that I wont be replacing any broken eggs. If the USPS breaks them it's the buyers responsibility to make out a report and get the insurance for it. Priority mail is insured.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

pypy_chicks said:


> Yea that sounds very shady to me ... Might just be someone who wants to get their money back and keep the eggs . Are you asking if you are responsible ? As far as your actual question yes the buyer is responsible for contacting the post office ... When my friend got eggs shipped she would open them right in front of the worker to show proof of any cracked eggs . That only works if you have to sign for package but that's the only way I would ever order eggs .
> 
> Current flock: 68


That is what I thought that they were suppose to get after the post office and not me. She acted like it was all my fault. I told her I would replace the eggs but it wont be right now with me having so many orders coming in lately. Which I told her I would only replace the eggs if a report is made to the post office, and then she has them send me a copy. Of course then she would get her money back. Where it is insured.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hildar said:


> That is what I thought that they were suppose to get after the post office and not me. She acted like it was all my fault. I told her I would replace the eggs but it wont be right now with me having so many orders coming in lately. Which I told her I would only replace the eggs if a report is made to the post office, and then she has them send me a copy. Of course then she would get her money back. Where it is insured.


Actually its the shipper that complains to the PO and gets a refund. But that is only if they were insured. Its a complicated, convoluted process. I had to do it once with birds I shipped. They arrived late but alive. I had to go to the PO and tell them that the birds did not arrive on the date specified on the label. They refunded the shipping and I split it with the person I sent the birds to.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

From my children I have heard it's an eBay scam. People buy things from you and say it's bad even though it's not and you get a bad rating and they get free stuff and money back. Find someone you know who can help you weed out those scammers. Sorry this happened. Lots of mean people out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> From my children I have heard it's an eBay scam. People buy things from you and say it's bad even though it's not and you get a bad rating and they get free stuff and money back. Find someone you know who can help you weed out those scammers. Sorry this happened. Lots of mean people out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I know they are suppose to make out a form at the post office, or with the postal worker that delivered the eggs. But this lady did neither, which is why I am wondering if it's a scam. The lady said the 4 good eggs had yolk on them from the broken ones, I find that impossible. I can't see how yolk can go through all that taped bubble wrap and a sandwich bag. I just sounds fishy to me. And for there to be no damages on either box the inner or the outer box, sounds strange.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

I wouldn't replace those eggs. You are being scammed!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a bad experience. I know when I ship, I put a few extras and let those be replacement of one or two get cracked, and if none are, they get the extras. But, in your case, sounds like she lost more than one or two, maybe have your policy state you will need pictures of the brokens, especially as they Unpack. I think after your experience, I will be updating my policy. 


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They are insured and therefore are suppose to get the insurance if package is damaged. So far I have sent out 3 more packages full of eggs and not much broken. The first 2 dozen not a broken one in the bunch. and the last 2 dozen in one shipment the lady Said out of the 27 I sent her she got 22 unbroken eggs, Normally I send a few extras and with all of the padding and each one wrapped in a sandwich baggie, I now no the other lady had to be trying to scam me. I think she finally figured it out, that I knew she was trying to scam me.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Um I think you should bubble wrap each egg and then fill the box with noddles. You really shouldn't be having eggs break at all in the box. People have high expectations for shipped eggs!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

That's why I don't sell on ebay.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, lots of bubble wrap!


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well my last dozen that went out I put extras in there and I had the boxes double boxed so in total my 2 smaller boxes, then the inner box, then the outer box so i guess they were triple boxed. However we have not had any more broken eggs. all except for 1 and it didn't get all over the place either. The lady said it was because they had placed something big on it, However she still got 29 out of the 30 eggs that I sent and she only ordered 24 But my 12 box I put 18 eggs in there so I can't wait to hear how they got there. I had peanuts, shredded paper, and batting around all the boxes, as well as plenty of bubble wrap.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> Yes, lots of bubble wrap!
> 
> Jim


I just ordered another 150 feet of bubble wrap, so I think I will be good.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

hildar said:


> I just ordered another 150 feet of bubble wrap, so I think I will be good.


I just got 125' roll of the big bubbles yesterday because I was running out. I still have lots of the little bubble wrap (for now), but now I'm running out of scotch tape.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

ladycat said:


> I just got 125' roll of the big bubbles yesterday because I was running out. I still have lots of the little bubble wrap (for now), but now I'm running out of scotch tape.


Luckily the place where I got the bubble wrap had packing tape so got me 3 rolls of packing tape coming as well. I though I was 100% out then was looking for the dog leash so the kids could take the neighbors dog home and never found the leash but found part of a roll of packing tape. So the kids grabbed a snack for Dottie and ran all the way to her house with snack in hand. Dottie right behind them.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I think wrapping each egg individually with bubble wrap really makes the difference between a successful shipment and broken eggs!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

SilkieBoy said:


> Yes, I think wrapping each egg individually with bubble wrap really makes the difference between a successful shipment and broken eggs!


I wrap in a strip of newspaper first and then the small bubble wrap, and then I line the box with plenty of big bubble wrap, and I fill in all the spaces with shavings or peanuts, and wads of newspaper... oh, and I make sure the eggs are large end up, too.

If any eggs have ever arrived broken, nobody has ever complained.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Occasionally, we all can expect 1 maybe 2 eggs to break no matter how good any one wraps them we all know how the post office can be, however when we have someone like that person told me all were broken except for the 4 and covered in yolk, we normally know something is up. Especially when we make it so that none of any yolk will come out of each one as I do, by adding the sandwich bags, it keeps any liquid from going onto others. However when they can not back it up with a photo, that is when we all need to worry.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

That's tricky according to Ebay's seller agreement all sellers are liable for safe delivery.So seller beware selling eggs on Ebay.Also you can't legally send eggs through the mail without be licensed which i'm sure 90% are not.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think sending eggs across state lines a NPIP is needed. But many ignore that. People that are serious about selling eggs will have NPIP certification. Buying eggs online is at your own risk. Ebay or the post office will not reimburse for eggs.

What's really maddening is if one wraps up a few eggs very well and packs them in a box, see how much kicking , dropping, throwing it takes to break the eggs.


----------

